# Hanukkah Smoked Brisket



## Nefarious (Nov 29, 2021)

I've never used a sous vide, mine will be delivered today sometime, I have never smoked a brisket, and I'm tired of beer braised brisket.

I was reading about sous vide yesterday and All replied to a post that one could smoke a brisket until it got to the stall part, then bring it inside and sous vide it.  So, thats what I will do for hanukkah this year.  I have some questions.

Can I freeze half of the brisket and sous vide the other half, there are only two of us, or do I freeze it after I sous vide both half pieces?

should I put a temperature probe in the meat and pull it at the usual 210° IT, or is it a time question and pull it in 24 hours?  Is shorter better or longer better.

Do I need the pickling spices or is that for flavor?

Is there a step by step discussion of this process somewhere so I end with a better product.

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is how I do them.
Smoke at 225-250 until IT is 150 degrees.
Then bag with salt & pepper, about 2-3 TBS each, and about 1/4 stick of butter.
No need for pickling spices, unless you cured the brisket & are making pastrami.
SV at 155 for 24 hours.
No need to probe with a therm.
If you are only smoking half then I would just cut it in half & freeze one half for later (uncooked).
Good luck!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 30, 2021)

Sounds like Al got ya covered. Enjoy!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 30, 2021)

Sounds like a doable process.  Why not just smoke it all the way through?  Just curious.  I SV a lot of steaks and such, all medium rare.  water temps about 134-138.  Steaks about 4 hours, EOR 24 hours.  Post up the brisket I am curious to see how it goes.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 30, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Sounds like a doable process.  Why not just smoke it all the way through?  Just curious.


I suppose when summer comes I will smoke a brisket all the way through.  I live in Seattle area and it has rained almost every day for over a month.  Also, the day light just isnt long enough for a brisket. I really am new at this and fumbling around in the dark, rainy night doesnt sound appealing. 

So, if I can get 90% of the benefit by bringing it in the house, no rain and no fuss, it will be awesome.


----------

